# How old is my Sears Craftsman 10" radial saw



## bbjornstad

I recently inherited it.
Based upon Model # 113.19771, can i tell how old this is?


----------



## Old Skhool

Here's the owners manual link: http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/Craftsman/113-19771.pdf Manual print date was 7/79, but the sold this saw for quite a few years. I think I bought mine in the mid/late 80's as a closeout, because the saw moved along the arm better, and with less play than the newer model, and under inspection seemed to be a superior saw. I think I paid a little over $200 without a stand. Still have it, and it still works well. Do a search on google and you'll get a lot of hits: *radial arm saw +113.19771 *


----------



## bbjornstad

Thanks to 'Old Skhool', and others that may join in.
I will post a pic for all to see and add any additional feedback. 
Failed to mention that it does not have the 4 stabilizing legs, but rather a Sears-ish type cabinet box the ‘base assembly’ seems to align well to. I like the idea of the stabilizer legs as the box has a smaller footprint and may not be as stable when doing larger\longer work.

I will be ordering the RAS (recall\upgrade) ‘Guard Kit’ Monday, and in the meantime will be pouring over the manual you have provided. It is missing a few of pieces and needs some cleaning, but I think I will be very happy with it.


----------



## oldgoat49

That pretty much looks like mine except mine had the 4 legs which were really bad. I ended up welding some angle iron to the legs to make a shelf in the bottom and the tacking sheetmetal on three sides so that when I moved it the thing would stay in alignment better. Still have and use it mainly for 90deg crosscuts. Still like it better for that than using the miter or table saw.


----------



## Ron6519

Mine looks just like that and I bought it in 1978.
Ron


----------



## BHOFM

There should be a production date on the motor.


----------



## bbjornstad

Thanks to all for your thoughts of experience. I will probably make\get some legs to provide more stability (use the cabinet elsewhere), and the recall kit has been ordered. The Missing Parts; ‘Arm Lever Knob', 'Arm Trim' & 'Arm Trim Pad'; can I still get these from Sears?


----------



## bbjornstad

Where does one get parts for a 113.19771; is there an aftermarket parts company or is it Ebay, Auctions, Garage Sales, etc?


----------



## BHOFM

Here is a good place to start:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getModel!retrieve.pd?modelNumber=113.19771


----------



## bbjornstad

What I am finding (for the parts I need) is the following
'We're sorry. This part is no longer available. No alternate or substitute part has been recommended by the manufacturer.'

Which is what i find on most of my 'inherited shop power tools'; but, you know what... that just makes finding the parts all that more exciting. 
The only thing I would like to find would be ‘Trim assembly’ which keeps the dust out of the top arm (electrical, and lever adjustments). However i will probably end up making the parts is need as they are more 'trim' that 'moving'.


----------



## bbjornstad

HA-HA - i just noticed this on the Sears Parts Direct site...

*Model # 11319771*


CRAFTSMAN
CRAFTSMAN 10 INCH RADICAL SAW
is it radial or radical?
maybe this is why i am having a hard time finding parts...


----------



## iamwelty2

*had a similar saw*

inherited mine from my Dad... I kept it for years and finally needed the room. Tried to sell it at a yard sale... started at $50 finally after 3 days marked it down to "free"... no takers. Then I re-sided my house and used it like crazy... Afterwards, found out that Sears had a recall on the saw as it wasn't safe. Had to send in a part from the saw so it couldn't be used anymore and they sent me $100.00... What a Deal!! Sold the rest of the saw for scrap.:yes:


----------



## bbjornstad

*Parts for my old RAS.*

i guess my model is newer as i was able to get (ordered\not received) the 'Recall' upgrade parts. i will be hitting the farm auction sales looking for one for 'parts'. i also have siding to do.
this is our project 'the Great Northern Arnegard Depot', is slowly becoming our home.


----------



## torqueman2002

bbjornstad said:


> I will be ordering the RAS (recall\upgrade) ‘Guard Kit’ Monday, ....


Hi, I found this same model on CL. I haven't looked at it yet, but he's asking $155 with the base.

Any idea if this is a fair price?

How much is the Guard Kit, and would you have a p/n?

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## dodgeboy77

Depending on the model saw you have, the recall kit is free. It consists of a new guard assembly and table.

I have seen a lot of Craftsman RAS's on CL for less than $155. For that price it would have to be pristine.

Bill


----------



## torqueman2002

Thanks dodgeboy.

I'll see it in a day or 2, he say's he's the original owner; maybe it's got the recall/upgrade already. He also says it's been stored in his basement and not used for the last 12 years.

Mike


----------



## Toolman2

I have this exact same RAS. When your guard kit arrives, you'll also get a new manual. I disassembled mine, derusted and regreased everything. The most important thing is to align the saw when you assemble the table and fence. It gets a bit tricky, but with enough patience, it'll pay off.


----------



## denis421

*Ras 113 19771*

Thanks "Old Skool", for the manual link. I purchased my saw new in 1975 for around $350, a lot in those days. I have used it extensively the first 5yrs, converted it to 220, more torque. Moved and haven't used it till today. I needed to rewire it back to 110, and thanks to you, I printed out the manual and got it done. This saw is a workhorse. I love it and wouldn't sell it. I picked up the dado guard and rear dust collector that connects to a cental vac off of ebay about 2 years ago for $10 each. Couldn't use the saw till rewired. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## kdpine

*Craftsman 10 inch radial arm saw*

I have one of these I inherited from my dad I am trying to get rid of. I am in Massachusetts if anyone has interest in it. It will be going on CL tonight.


----------



## sailorman

I have what looks like the same saw. There is a recall kit for the saw, which includes a new guard and table. The recall kit for your saw is 509346. Go to http://radialarmsawrecall.com/determinemodels.aspx and key in your model # 113.19771. I ordered the recall kit for mine about 6 months ago, arrived no charge in about a week.


----------



## Pirate

torqueman2002 said:


> Hi, I found this same model on CL. I haven't looked at it yet, but he's asking $155 with the base.
> 
> Any idea if this is a fair price?
> 
> How much is the Guard Kit, and would you have a p/n?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike


I've had a few CM ras's, including this model, and found the older models (1960's especially) are much better saws, and usually be had for $100, which is how much you can get to turn in the motor. You would be a lot better off with a different model.


----------



## santagary

*Sears 10"*

I called Sears parts direct and used the chat page and found that there is no recall on model # 113-199250 Sears 10" radial arm saw for the blade guard or the table...any new information would be appreciated.


----------



## toolguy1000

santagary said:


> I called Sears parts direct and used the chat page and found that there is no recall on model # 113-199250 Sears 10" radial arm saw for the blade guard or the table...any new information would be appreciated.


i just punched your model number into the RAS Model Search Utility on radialarmsawrecall.com and it indicates the Recall Kit number for that model number is 509346.


----------



## santagary

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Pirate

torqueman2002 said:


> Hi, I found this same model on CL. I haven't looked at it yet, but he's asking $155 with the base.
> 
> Any idea if this is a fair price?
> 
> How much is the Guard Kit, and would you have a p/n?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike


$155 is high for that model, or any CM ras inmho. The older (1960's-early 70's) are better saws, and usually sell for $50 - $125. The older saws also qualify for the $100 bounty for sending in the motor. (they send you a prepaid box) If you later find a much superior old Delta or Dewalt, you can always send in the motor and get $100 for it.
It's a real shame, that the older, good ones are the ones that are being destroyed, for the $100, while the crappier ones are still around.


----------

